# Today on RO - Friday



## Leaf (Aug 8, 2008)

[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAYS![/align]

[align=center]Rabbits, Bunnicula, aeyla64, p1rat3, domino2957, chloe77, OneBadBunny & BluMagic![/align]

[align=center]What a wonderful day in the bunny world![/align]

[align=center]:birthdayarty::birthday[/align]

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Have you made note of today's date? (8-8-08)*[/align]

[align=center]*...*[/align]
[align=center]*MORNING GLORY! Welcome Home!!*[/align]
[align=center]*...*[/align]

[align=center]*Oh look! The mystery bunny!*[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]*...*[/align]

[align=center]*Do you feed your rabbit greens every day?*[/align]

[align=center]:clover:[/align]

[align=center]*...*[/align]

[align=center]*Chicago Ridge Rescue Effort is underway!*[/align]

[align=center]:woohoo[/align]

[align=center]*...*[/align]

[align=center]Wish Snowy luck at the dentist today![/align]

[align=center]:bunnynurse:[/align]

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center]Welcome New Members! Don't forget to say "hi" - and don't forget to greet "newbies"![/align]

[align=center]:welcome1[/align]

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center]Today's Featured Article: Trancing[/align]

[align=center]:bunny18[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 8, 2008)

I've tried evrything. Jamie just won't trance!

good luck Snowyink iris:! 





and as a side note, i posted tuesday about my friend who was flying home tuesday/wednesday. i'm pleased to report they are back home with no trouble:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning Snowy! She's come round ok, and we're picking her up in just over an hour! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for doing this today, Leaf! I was going to try to get to it if it wasn't on already!

Ugh! I hate the dentist! 

Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Everyone!!:birthday


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 8, 2008)

Snowy's home!  :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

:birthday

Happy Birthday everybunn

:biggrin2:arty:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay for Snowy being home... and the bunny of the day!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Leaf, I'm having so many problems with my Internet.  So frustrating.


----------

